# Barley



## 1st Landing Lof

can anyone tell me what the advantages of feeding barley to racing pigeons are? Some say it reduces egg laying, others say it energizes them.....if anyone knows, how do you use it? 

B Mac


----------



## Skyeking

It is also used to speed up the molting process, by feeding only barley for a few days...the birds that are still prepared to breed will lose their drive and go into molt.

Barley is an excellent nutritious food, it has a high vitamin B content, and also a good vitamin D and mineral content.


----------



## Lovebirds

1st Landing Lof said:


> can anyone tell me what the advantages of feeding barley to racing pigeons are? Some say it reduces egg laying, others say it energizes them.....if anyone knows, how do you use it?
> 
> B Mac


I personally use barley, when I can get it, to gauge the feeding of my birds. Specifically, young birds. Barley is an excellent feed. And they don't like it. Just like we don't like the things that are "good" for us, but that piece of chocolate cake sure does taste good. 
I have never put my birds on straight barley. Mostly because it's not available to me here any more, so I feed 50/50 to stretch it as far as I can. If the birds eat the good stuff and leave the barley, then I know I'm overfeeding. Barley won't make them fat either, but it will provide the energy they need. If you can get barley, try it. You'll see a difference in the way your birds fly. At one point a couple of weeks ago, I had birds that would come eat barley out of my hand. I know those birds were hungry, but I had to get their attention again after being on open loft for two months. It took about a week and now I have control over them again.


----------



## learning

Right now I am using Barley in a mix that contains 50% of the 16% breeders mix, 25% whole corn and 25% Barley. The birds seem to be flying well and are not getting fat. I think I am going to go to a 50% Barley mix soon because they are getting a bit lazy.

Dan


----------



## Lovebirds

learning said:


> Right now I am using Barley in a mix that contains 50% of the 16% breeders mix, 25% whole corn and 25% Barley. The birds seem to be flying well and are not getting fat. I think I am going to go to a 50% Barley mix soon because they are getting a bit lazy.
> 
> Dan


My barley is gone. I'm hoping a member in our club is bringing me some today. He knows a place he can get it, but only in August every year. If not, I have no where to get any more.


----------



## re lee

learning said:


> Right now I am using Barley in a mix that contains 50% of the 16% breeders mix, 25% whole corn and 25% Barley. The birds seem to be flying well and are not getting fat. I think I am going to go to a 50% Barley mix soon because they are getting a bit lazy.
> 
> Dan


 I wouldnt if you are going to race them. In the off season winter months Some people increase barley to keep the weight down to normal. Crorn will give them a litt;le extra carbs to keep them flying. BUT heat and over feeding cuts into how long they fly Might try road tossing them to get them to exersise longer it helps. plus the early morning as its cooler and birds can exersise some better.


----------



## learning

Lovebirds said:


> My barley is gone. I'm hoping a member in our club is bringing me some today. He knows a place he can get it, but only in August every year. If not, I have no where to get any more.


Renee,

We have a feed store here in Canton that can get it. We have to order special but they have it in a week. It is about $16 per bag. If I had a way of getting it to you I would, but that is a long commute!

Dan


----------



## 1st Landing Lof

Lovebird

I also hear that feeding barley decreases egg production. And if you feed 100% barley egg production stops....some fliers are supposed to feed barley in the winter to stop breeding? Is this true?


----------



## Lovebirds

1st Landing Lof said:


> Lovebird
> 
> I also hear that feeding barley decreases egg production. And if you feed 100% barley egg production stops....some fliers are supposed to feed barley in the winter to stop breeding? Is this true?


I've heard that too, but I'm too much of a pushover, wuss, whatever you want to call it, to force my birds to eat barley and barley only


----------



## ohiogsp

I feed 50/50 also other than a few days before a race. It works great and would not know what to do without it.


----------

